# BBQ Goes Hollywood -- Food Network's "Best in Smoke" competition airing in May



## ben franklin (Apr 28, 2011)

_Famous Dave Anderson, BBQ legend and founder of Famous Dave's Bar-B-Que, along with Charlie Torgerson, director of culinary, will be featured in Food Network's Best In Smoke competition, a new four episode program that premieres Sunday, May 8, 2011._

The article I saw on this series was in QSR Magazine's Newsletter this morning. Obviously, Famous Dave's has grabbed this as a promotional opportunity (and I'll bet the other contestants will eventually). More power to 'em I guess. This show probably won't teach the majority of the folks on this forum much -- but it might make good entertainment. Just thought I'd throw it out there for any interested.

You can find the whole article at this link --- but it will probably only work for a few days.

http://www.qsrmagazine.com/news/can...e=jolt&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=20110428


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 28, 2011)

Can't wait for this show to start, it should be a good one!


----------



## realtorterry (Apr 28, 2011)

I hope it's better than the last pitmasters!!


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 28, 2011)

X2


----------



## alexhortdog95 (May 3, 2011)

This is probably me whining and complaining, but.....

How can you time a competition on smoking meats?  Meat gets done smoking when it's done......right?


----------



## scarbelly (May 3, 2011)

Ah but for the magic of TV you can manage anything if they do it right


----------



## meatball (May 4, 2011)

I've got this on the DVR and I'm looking forward to it. I have a feeling Food Network, being a food-focused channel, will do things better than TLC did with Pitmasters. Plus, some of the smokers they put in the commercial for this show look pretty cool!


----------

